# Covers for in wall tv wires



## nicksteel (Jun 20, 2008)

On our new house, I'm having supports for HDTV mounts put in walls prior to sheetrocking. Am also putting 3" pvc tubes inside the walls from the area behind the TV to above the baseboard for cables, etc. (My wife want's an absolute minimum of visable wires). Any suggestions on covers for these tubes, in case I have no TV mounted?


----------



## sflamedic (Oct 21, 2006)

Not sure exactly how you are doing it but these are pretty easy.

scroll down
http://http://www.monoprice.com/products/subdepartment.asp?c_id=109&cp_id=10425


----------



## robbie2883 (Aug 12, 2008)

link fixed

http://www.monoprice.com/products/subdepartment.asp?c_id=109&cp_id=10425


----------



## Git (Mar 11, 2008)

3" sounds pretty big - can't you use something smaller?

Regarding your covers. I would just obtain good measurements where the ends of your tubing is in the wall (over and up from a good reference point). Then if you are going to mount the TV, you could cut in a low voltage box that is open to the rear, and run your wires. If you decide not to, nothing is visible


----------



## jogr (Jul 24, 2007)

Are these 3" pipes just going vertically within the stud wall from just above baseboard to a location several feet higher? If the wall is an interior wall you probably don't need the pipe at all. At some point in the future when you get the TV it will be easy to fish the wires and install nice wall plates such as in the link above.

If you are talking passing the 120 volt TV power line through the pipe then I think it's a bad idea. Just have a 120 outlet installed where it will be behind the future TV.


----------



## nicksteel (Jun 20, 2008)

jogr said:


> Are these 3" pipes just going vertically within the stud wall from just above baseboard to a location several feet higher? If the wall is an interior wall you probably don't need the pipe at all. At some point in the future when you get the TV it will be easy to fish the wires and install nice wall plates such as in the link above.
> 
> If you are talking passing the 120 volt TV power line through the pipe then I think it's a bad idea. Just have a 120 outlet installed where it will be behind the future TV.


Thanks. There will be a power outlet, cable outlet and phone line (if satallite) behind TV. Plan to use wall plate from link above. Just want something to easily run DVD to HDTV cable and speaker wires.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

You can actually get 12" D plugs for installs such as this, along with using a Clock Outlet. You have to think it through, instead of just throwing it together.


----------



## ktkelly (Apr 7, 2007)

This is the item you need to use if you want to do it the right way:


http://www.monoprice.com/products/p...=10425&cs_id=1042505&p_id=4652&seq=1&format=2


And FWIW there's no real need for you to run a pipe in the wall...



Code compliant *if *your AV cables are, and you can easily have the TV surge protected,


----------

